# Mini Cheesecakes without a special pan?



## jnjsqr (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey all!

I am doing a buffet project in culinary school and am doing 2 kinds of mini cheesecakes. I don't have a special pan and was wondering if it's possible, and if anyone has had experience with, making the cheesecake in a sheet pan and cutting out circles with a ring cutter. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

Baking in a sheet will work.  Freezing the cheesecakes partially so they are cold and firm will give you a cleaner cut.  I would use a hot cutter too, either torch it or dip in hot water.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Go down to Home Despot/Lowes and get some 21/2" abs pipe end caps.  Or, if you have access to tools, a length of 21/2" abs pipe and slice it into rings.

For end caps,place a disc of silicone paper in the bottom, then  fill with batter, and poach. Freeze slightly, run a knife around the perimeter and shake out.  If you want a crust, place the finished cake on a crust afterwards, or poach with a fully baked disc of sweet dough on the bottom.  

For rings, wrap with double layer of aluminum foil and poach.

If you want baked mini cakes, scrounge up individual tuna cans, cut the bottoms out,  wrap with foil, proceed as normal and bake.

Hope this helps....


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

If I were going out to buy something like ABS pipe, I'd just pick up the mini-spring molds in the first place. They're available everywhere nowdays. Even supermarkets carry them.

As to the "cut the bottom of the tuna" advice: have you actually tried this lately? This is one of those oft-repeated its of culinary advice that everyone passes down, but which nobody reality tests. Modern tuna cans are deep-drawn, and no longer have the lip that a can opener works against. So, unless you're using cans imported from Europe, forget the idea of cutting out the bottom.


----------



## jnjsqr (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions!

To be honest, I didn't want to spend any money, and I need about 100 minis so if I purchase 1 tin (all I can really afford for this if I did buy something) it'd take a loooong time lol.

I'll probably be trying the sheet pan idea but am hesitant bc I have never done it before and don't know if it will cook evenly. That's my biggest concern.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

You shouldn't have any problems with it baking evenly, unless the oven is bad.  Just rotate the pan several timest.  Some people I've worked with put a hotel pan of water below the sheet pan.  I've not found it necessary, but depending on the oven it might help. 

I usually use a frame in the sheet pan as well, but I guess that depends on how high you want them to be.


----------



## bill paulk (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,

I use small spring pans for my guest.  So you said though you didn't want to spend money which is one the things that can help you or keep you from creating quality. You said  it was a project so it sounds as if your in school.  I'm guessing your going for petit fours. 100 pieces is a task.  I would use a 1 inch deep pan and freeze like some one said. you can also simply score your cheese cake and cut into petit fours.  If you use a cutter remember that you wont have that smooth edge. I would cover it with a ganache. I'm sorry your project.  I get excited when it comes to food. Good luck.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Good points _*Bill*_. Let me add/suggest that of you make a big _"sheet-pan cheesecake"_, you can cut it very neatly with a long strand of dental floss wrapped around 2 forks or spoons at the ends, just wipe it off each cut. _*LOL.*_ Using 100 small_(tiny)_ spring pans could make you nuts. WOW.


----------



## sharon m (Mar 26, 2012)

Iceman, could you suggest a cold set recipe that he could use and mold in pvc lined with parchment. He could then chill til set and unmold the individual cheesecakes.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Make a no bake mix and put in plastic lined cupcake pans.chill then pull out


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree w/ _*ChefEdB*_. Simple.


----------

